# Baby Harvest Mice for sale



## elliewall1 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, 

Im really sorry if this is in the wrong section (Im new here). My harvest mice have just given birth to a litter of babies on 27.07.2012 and we are looking for a new home for the little ones- once they are ready (after about two weeks). 

At this stage due to them only just being born I have kept out of the mothers way as much as possible- she seems to flip every time the fella goes near the nest so I doubt my chances against her :confused1: 

Unfortunately I dont know how many babies we have as like I said I don't want to disturb them and fear the mum rejecting them. 

I live in Grantham Lincolinshire (40min from Nottingham). If you are interested then feel free to get in touch. 

Thanks 
Ellie 
x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Apparently from what I've read you must leave harvest mice to it for 14 days by which time they'll venture out the nest fully furred,eyes open and eating solids.


----------

